# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  mọi người chò em hỏi về cách đấu của mạch FX1N-20MT vào drive DM542 với

## 113

mọi người chò em hỏi về cách đấu của mạch FX1N-20MT vào drive DM542 với

----------


## CKD

Đấu thế bày nè bác

----------

